# Another new Kangertech Tank CLTANK 4.0 Sub-Ohm TC Tank



## DaveH (28/4/16)

Description

















*Kanger CLTANK 4.0 Sub-Ohm TC Tank*

Kangertech is proud to introduce the CLTANK 4.0. The Kanger CLTANK 4.0 features a child lock mechanism, a convenient top-fill option and a large 4.0 e-Liquid capacity. The CLTANK 4.0 features a leak resistant cup design which allows you to travel from place to place without having a mess. The CLTANK 4.0 features a top airflow valve which may adjusted to your personal preference. The CLTANK 4.0 includes (1) CLOCC SUS316L 0.5ohm and (1) CLOCC Ni200 0.15ohm for wattage and temperature control modes.

*Features and Specs:*


Dimensions:2-1/2" x 7/8" (Including Tip and Threads)
22mm Diameter
510 Threaded
Child Lock Mechanism
Leak Resistant Design
4.0ml e-Liquid Capacity
Top Fill Design
Glass Tank
Adjustable Airflow Valve
510 Drip tip Compatible
CLOCC (Organic Cotton Coil) Atomizer Heads Included
CLOCC SUS316L 0.5ohm (Wattage (Power) or Stainless Steel 316 Temperature Control Mode)
CLOCC Ni200 0.15omh (Nickel Ni200 Temperature Control Mode Only)
Dave


----------



## DaveH (28/4/16)

Kangertech have also introduced two new coils for this tank.

*CLOCC 1.5 Ohm NiCr replacement coil and CLCEC 1.2 Ohm Ceramic replacement coil.
They both support Mouth to Lung inhale.*

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (28/4/16)

This really looks promising


----------



## brotiform (28/4/16)

Looks interesting


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

Child lock mechanism ? For European laws ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Child lock mechanism ? For European laws ?


For responsibility to your fellow man. Juice bottles are child proof glad somebody woke up and realized the tank is the risk.


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> For responsibility to your fellow man. Juice bottles are child proof glad somebody woke up and realized the tank is the risk.


What does the child proof mean ? Is it going stop any person under the age of 18 from vaping the device ? 

If it is about a kid drinking the juice out of the tank, then I got to say most products I own are child proof. Most tanks need some hand power (more than a 4 year's old patience will tolerate) to open and once open, right way round, juice is all over the floor. 

Juice bottles are another story, with their beautiful, vibrate colours and graphics, it is the proverbial moth to the flame for a toddler. Secondly most bottles have 30ml +, which can be very harmful to toddlers if ingested, especially the nicotine. This is why all these products should be LOCKED away with youngsters around.

I think this is abit of marketing BS, but then I could be wrong, as I am sure they are some irresponsible 100mg Nic users out there


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> What does the child proof mean ? Is it going stop any person under the age of 18 from vaping the device ?
> 
> If it is about a kid drinking the juice out of the tank, then I got to say most products I own are child proof. Most tanks need some hand power (more than a 4 year's old patience will tolerate) to open and once open, right way round, juice is all over the floor.
> 
> ...


You have kids? They fiddle with everything lol. Like one twist on a Gemini and it is juice everywhere. Just one twist of the top cap. I can think of a bazillion ways tanks and drippers are NOT child proof. Child proof bottles are also a joke really. One has to keep those OUT OF REACH. Pretty hard to do with a mod and tank.

Nah bro those little fingers... TROUBLE.

EDIT: Whether they truly got it kiddie proof remains to be seen. I think there is no such thing as child proof.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You have kids? They fiddle with everything lol. Like one twist on a Gemini and it is juice everywhere. Just one twist of the top cap. I can think of a bazillion ways tanks and drippers are NOT child proof. Child proof bottles are also a joke really. One has to keep those OUT OF REACH. Pretty hard to do with a mod and tank.
> 
> Nah bro those little fingers... TROUBLE.
> 
> EDIT: Whether they truly got it kiddie proof remains to be seen. I think there is no such thing as child proof.


I have 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I have 3


Then you know mate, 3 yrs to 9... OMG.. child proof? LOL


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Baby proof is what they should say. Not child proof.


----------



## Cespian (28/4/16)

Regardless of what fancy mechanisms they come up with, it is always better to "KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN AND PETS". Kids are very creative and find ways to accomplish something, even more so if they know they are not supposed to... and for the first couple of years, their thought process goes something like this (based on experience from my 2 buggers):

*Found something that looks new or hasnt seen in a while
---> Looks like food? Verify by chewing it
---> Doesnt look like food? Verify by chewing it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Regardless of what fancy mechanisms they come up with, it is always better to "KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN AND PETS". Kids are very creative and find ways to accomplish something, even more so if they know they are not supposed to... and for the first couple of years, their thought process goes something like this (based on experience from my 2 buggers):
> 
> *Found something that looks new or hasnt seen in a while
> ---> Looks like food? Verify by chewing it
> ---> Doesnt look like food? Verify by chewing it


I learned this the day my daughter picked up a live snail and started munching looool... Second they can crawl one values high shelves. A lot. And I had to bolt down speaker stands etc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

I have a feeling it is marketing jargon, but we wait and see. Definitely will get the new ProTank, when it lands, it also is Child Proof, with DNA and finger print reader plus age verification built in for FREE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I have a feeling it is marketing jargon, but we wait and see. Definitely will get the new ProTank, when it lands, it also is Child Proof, with DNA and finger print reader plus age verification built in for FREE


It is ALL marketing gimmicks from huge juice slots to notch coils and super size tanks and Delrin drip tips... And not all of them work eh. Some notable recent fails in innovation...


----------



## Stosta (28/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I learned this the day my daughter picked up a live snail and started munching looool... Second they can crawl one values high shelves. A lot. And I had to bolt down speaker stands etc.


Haha! I literally lol'd! Quite happy I have managed to stay away from breeding problems, my days are numbered though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (29/4/16)

The coil heads look similar to the Cubis ones, I wonder if they are interchangeable? 
I like kangertech stuff it tends to be well made.
Dave


----------



## Duffie12 (29/4/16)

DaveH said:


> The coil heads look similar to the Cubis ones, I wonder if they are interchangeable?
> I like kangertech stuff it tends to be well made.
> Dave



Doubt it, but you never know, it was only a matter of time before the Cubis concept was copied.
Where the Cubis does appear to win though is that the juice holes are right at the bottom so you can vape the tank right empty, all else being equal of course.

P.S I'm still waiting for that all defeating cup design with ceramic coils.


----------



## DaveH (29/4/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Doubt it, but you never know, i
> P.S I'm still waiting for that all defeating cup design with ceramic coils.



yep, I doubt it as well. The ceramic coils will give it an edge provided they work.
Dave


----------

